# We are now hiring! Contribute to Superbetting.com!



## sweedy (May 23, 2011)

We at Superbetting are always aim to produce quality and useful content for our visitors in order to make them to earn more money from betting. You can be a part of our crew and help us, you and other punters to realize their goals.

*Become a Superbetting Writer*

We are paying per approved and published article and the price depends on the length of the article and its quality which is determined by our staff. Please note that our main goal is to have as much as possible quality articles and we are ready to pay for it.

*Terms of Becoming a Superbetting Author*

    * Articles must be written grammar correctly on native English
    * Must have at least 500 words
    * We will not accept filler content which is written just to be paid more
    * Content must be completely unique
    * Repeated articles won't be published

*Pricing*

    * Published article of about 900 and more words - $30
    * Published article of about 700-900 words - $25
    * Published article of about 500-700 words - $20

_*It is possible to place a link to your website in the author box section in the article._

Some of good articles examples are you can find at our Betting Articles page. Please send us at least *one or more articles* or examples that show your writing skills and style and *few themes* you would like to write about. If we rate you as a good writer, which suits our needs, we would like to keep you for a long-term. Contact Us now and we would like to welcome you in our Superbetting team!

Apply for this position
*
Become a Superbetting Tipster*

Superbetting is constantly organizing Contests where we are giving away monthly prizes in cooperation with our Sponsors. Currently, we have two active Contests:

    * Tipsters Contest: €500 monthly prize pool for first 4 winners sponsored by Bet365
    * Superdiction Prediction Game: Two English Premier League Tickets for first 2 winners and opportunity to swap ticket with signed football jersey of your favorite club

Apply for this position

*Become a Forum Moderator*

It is a great privilege to be a Moderator of Superbetting Forum Community. If you are experienced in betting, passionate about sports and have some time to spend daily on our Forums, you are a right person for us. Sometimes it's not all about money, and so, this is not a paid position, but you can have some other benefits such as Moderator's Badge, signature on every your post and respect from other Forum members.

There are some requirements for this position, of course:

    * You must have at least 100 forum posts
    * Posts must be useful and organic, not just a filler to gain a number
    * You should visit Forum at least once a day

Apply for this position

*Manage Superbetting in your Language!*

Our goal is to have Superbetting translated and managed on as many possible languages. Since this is a franchise business, we are looking for a local country managers who will work dedicated for their language version. To apply for this position, please click on a link below and provide us details such as:

    * Your Full name
    * Company information
    * Language and target markets
    * Occupations and hobbies
    * Experience in betting and sports
    * Experience in online marketing
    * Experience in content writing, writing skills and translation from English
    * Experience in web design (basic knowledge of HTML and CSS required)
    * Experience in web programming (basic knowledge or PHP is an advantage)

*You will be supported with*

    * Complete software used on Superbetting.com
    * Software upgrade and maintenance
    * Technical support
    * Marketing support
    * All graphics and designs
    * Original content which you can se for translation
Apply for this position

****Read more information HERE****


----------



## liliasmit (May 23, 2011)

Thank you for information!


----------

